
Show HN: Winter.io – A Minimalistic HTML Template for Personal Websites - malayandi
https://www.andypalan.com/winter.io
======
malayandi
I received some pretty decent feedback on my design for my personal website
and recently began receiving requests from people in my academic community to
use the design for their own website. So, I figured I'd release the design as
a template for other people looking to quickly build a decent-looking, no-
frills personal website.

Feedback (either design, technical or both) is more than welcome!

Github:
[https://github.com/malayandi/winter.io](https://github.com/malayandi/winter.io)

Demo:
[https://www.andypalan.com/winter.io](https://www.andypalan.com/winter.io)

------
snowpanda
www.andypalan.com uses an invalid security certificate. The certificate is
only valid for the following names: _.github.com, github.com,_.github.io,
github.io

